# Knuckle Bones or Marrow Bones?



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I've seen some comments on here about feeding bones to your dogs. I just bought Uschi some knuckle bones and marrow bones. I couldn't remember which one is better to feed. 

So my question is...are they both okay to feed her or is one better than the other? 

Right now they are frozen. Is it okay to give her a frozen one and then refreeze it when she is done chewing on it or is it okay to leave it laying around? 

I normally just give her a bully stick but I wanted to give her something different to chew on that would also be good for her.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

I like knuckle bones better as the bone is usually softer so less chance of teeth breakage. Although I know dogs who have broken teeth on both types.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks, Clyde.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Unless you are absolutely certain that your dog won't bite/chew the marrow bone, don't give marrow bones! I have a dog that broke a canine on a marrow bone and it will take 600+ for a root canal! Knuckle bones all the way


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks, qbchottu.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Keep your eye on your dogs teeth/fangs as I had a GSD who wore his fangs down to a pretty short length. I was giving him quite a few knuckle bones because I was getting them free.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have given marrow bones raw, and knuckles smoked. The only problem I ever had was that one of my girls got her muzzle stuck with the bone around the bottom part of her muzzle. I hadn't dealt with that and figured they would have to cut the bone off of there, so I took her to the vet. But the vet said there was a trick to it, and was able to unhook it without any problem, no charge.

I wish I could find the knuckles raw.


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

selzer said:


> I have given marrow bones raw, and knuckles smoked. The only problem I ever had was that one of my girls got her muzzle stuck with the bone around the bottom part of her muzzle. I hadn't dealt with that and figured they would have to cut the bone off of there, so I took her to the vet. But the vet said there was a trick to it, and was able to unhook it without any problem, no charge.
> 
> I wish I could find the knuckles raw.


 Do none of your local butchers/grocers carry them?
Mine did that with a sliced marrow bone once. She had it in her mouth, & she started horsing around with my other dog, & it slipped down around her lower jaw. I ended up getting it off by putting some olive oil in my cupped hand, lathered her lower jaw with it, & wiggled the bone off.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

We give Joey marrow bones. After he chews on it for an hour or so, we take it away and put it in the freezer for a second use. After the second time, it gets thrown out.

Haven't tried the knuckle bones; he may like those as well.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks a lot! I gave her a marrow bone last night for a little while. She really enjoyed it. I took it away from her so we could go outside and do some chores so I rinsed it off and put it back in the freezer. Tonight I'll give her a knuckle bone.

I bought these bones (knuckle and marrow) at a petstore in the raw dog food area (kept in freezers). My grocery store doesn't have any of the knuckle bones.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I've had teeth problems with marrow bones and knuckles bones. I just stick to bully sticks and antlers now.


----------



## K9Drover (Oct 2, 2008)

What is a good alternative to bones? I thought of the Himalayan Milk Bones or Antlers (has anyone any feedback on them). They are both very hard, would they crack my dogs teeth?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Elk antlers are not too hard and we have had good luck with them.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think it's how a dog chews whether or not he cracks a tooth.
i give my dog center cut femur bones and elk antlers he's never
cracked a tooth.



K9Drover said:


> What is a good alternative to bones? I thought of the Himalayan Milk Bones or Antlers (has anyone any feedback on them). They are both very hard, would they crack my dogs teeth?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

elk antlers are as hard as femur bones.



Sunflowers said:


> Elk antlers are not too hard and we have had good luck with them.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i give my dog fresh cut femur bones. i give them to him raw.
they lay around the house for several months. i check them
often for rough edges, sharp peices and cracks


----------



## K9Drover (Oct 2, 2008)

*himalayan milk bars*

Has anyone tried these. Anyone had any digestive upsets with them being made from milk?
I like the look of them but the square corners make me nervous also as they get smaller, what if one of my dog swallows them, that would be disasterous.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh LOVES the Himalayan chews!! He gets the ends softened up as he chews but only manages to get small bits off at a time, so he isn't consuming enough to cause any digestive upset. I buy the largest size and they last a long time, but when they get too small for him I pass them along to my niece's chihuahua.


----------



## Kyad02 (Oct 21, 2011)

My boys have so many bones laying around my house it looks like a graveyard LOL


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

When we took Joey to the vet prior to his neutering last month, we told him that we gave Joey marrow bones.

The vet said they're not a good idea. Joey could bite a piece off and swallow it, causing problems. 

We stopped giving them to him; now he seems to be chewing on his paws more.


----------

